# Questions on filling out and growth rates



## EPips (Jan 6, 2015)

There are several parts to my question and I'd love to hear from anyone who has had similar experiences.

I have an 11 month old working line boy who has always tended towards the skinny. He was the smallest boy in the litter, but his development has been pretty normal. His brother is currently 34kg (not overweight), while Ash is only 27kgs at 11 months. That seems like quite a big gap to me, does anyone have any insight as to how normal that difference in weight is?
The other thing is that I had him weighed at 8 months, and he was 27kgs. He got up to 28.6 at 10 months shortly, then lost the weight again. Took him to the vet this morning and he weighed 27.2kgs, which means he's not put on any weight in three months. As a very young growing boy, that seems really weird to me, but the vet thinks he looks fine? Surely it's not right for him not to have increased in weight in 3 months, especially when his siblings are still increasing in weight steadily?? 

And the third part of my question regards filling out: His neck is 17.5 inches and it has been the same size since he was 8 months old. I am aware that they usually don't start filling out until after their first birthday, but I just can't see his neck filling out to, say, 21 inches (which is a fairly standard size according to my reading) considering that it hasn't grown at all in 3 months. Thoughts? Contradictions?

Thanks for reading my essay, guys! Haha, I'm looking forward to your thoughts and feeback!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I understand your concern. When my pup stopped putting on weight regularly and even lost a couple of pounds I was a bit worried. He is really active and is not hungry. After awhile we discovered that our poor boy had a tapeworm. Weighing him a couple of months after treatment we found that he has put on 4 pounds. He is still still slim but not gaunt. We will run some bloodwork next scheduled vet visit to make sure his thyroid and such are working properly.


----------



## EPips (Jan 6, 2015)

Edit: I just found out that his brother is now 37kgs, a whole 10kgs more than my boy. Lol what!!! That difference just seems too extreme to me??
Will look into the worm business, thanks for that mate!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

All pups are different. My pup out of 5 males wasn't the smallest, but not the largest. He was 70 lbs at 8 months...now at 14 months he's 72 lbs. Their weight hits a plateau around the 7 -8 month mark. German Shepherds do not fill out completely until 3 -4 yrs of age...so plenty of time for your boy! Also I wouldn't worry to much about what the other pup in his litter weighs. They could be over feeding him, you could be exercising your puppy more. More weight is not always healthy. Keep him lean....as he matures, he'll start to fill out naturally.


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

You should not worry too much about the siblings. Not all the males from the same liter will be the same size nor grow at the same rate. One could lean more towards lines of the Mother and another towards line from the father. 
Also, the leaner slightly smaller GSD's are "typically" healthier for longer. Not as much concern with arthritis etc.. Your boy is already almost 60 lbs. He could reach 70 - 75. I think that's a perfect weight for a working line GSD. 

Good luck and I would also look into intestinal parasites


----------



## Louise74 (Jan 7, 2019)

This has just worried me today! Got back from vets today and had her weighed annim so disappointed she is 11 months old and has gained tremendously since born her last weigh In was 3 months ago and was 26.4kg she weighed today at 26kg !!!! So gained nothinga n lost too  I don’t get it she looks well and vets said don’t worry but obviously I do so now I’m thinking is it just a plateur or do I need to think about her food she eats well that’s why I’m surprised she isn’t healthy and fit so I’m unsure think I’m gonna try food and add a meal and upgrade to a better food maybe and check when I go back for work and flea in 3 Months but I understand ur concern cause we all want them to gain and it feels that it’s personal and your not doin your job right! I’ll come back in 3 months and let yall know the results but the vet did say she is fine just check back in 3 months


----------

